# IH 856 Need a ROP !



## docmoo (May 7, 2011)

Help ... can anyone lead us to a supplier for a ROP for our 856? At this point, doesn't even have to be "officially certified".


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Read this thread.

http://www.tractorforum.com/f48/farmall-856-rops-16399/

There is a link to a company selling them on Ebay.


----------

